# GPU-Z 0.6.2 Bios Saving / submit online GTX 680 Bios Reading Error



## puma99dk| (May 29, 2012)

when i try to save or upload the bios to the bios collection here on TPU i get this error on my KFA2 GTX 680:






is that GPU-Z error or some kinda protection the GTX 600 serie?


----------



## W1zzard (May 29, 2012)

nvidia changed the bios format, adding some kind of header that is generated somehow. i don't know how to do that, so no bios reading using gpuz


----------



## puma99dk| (May 29, 2012)

oki thx for the info maybe that's why i can't get it to work with NiBiTor v6.06 ^^


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 29, 2012)

puma99dk| said:


> oki thx for the info maybe that's why i can't get it to work with NiBiTor v6.06 ^^



Wait. You could actually get NiBiTor to read BIOS on Win7 of some other cards before!?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 29, 2012)

Vinska said:


> Wait. You could actually get NiBiTor to read BIOS on Win7 of some other cards before!?



i did when i had my Albatron 8800GT no problem but ever since than only trouble Palit GTX460, MSI N460GTX HAWK, EVGA GTX 570 and now my KFA2 GTX 680.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 29, 2012)

Hmm... 1 out of 5
Still better than my 0 out of 2 

P.S. GZ on the new rig! (seems like You got Yourself a new one!)


----------



## puma99dk| (May 29, 2012)

Vinska said:


> Hmm... 1 out of 5
> Still better than my 0 out of 2
> 
> P.S. GZ on the new rig! (seems like You got Yourself a new one!)



thx, but i build it last year with ECS P67H2-A board but something happend and the OC function don't work on that board anymore after it suddenly turned off and i run the newest bios back than, and in januar this year i bought myself a Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 board with my i5-2500k still running nicely and this spring added a GTX 680 so i got powerfull machine atm but still on fine power usage ^^


----------

